# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  VIDAMETER, device for health, fitness and life-saving, Graz, Austria

## Airicist

youtube.com/vidameter

twitter.com/VIDAMETER

linkedin.com/company/vidamet-e-u-krenn

"VIDAMETER -The ultimate holistic device for health, fitness and life-saving!" on Indiegogo

VIDAMETER cares about your well-being at every moment, monitors it carefully and reliably and can save your life by automatically calling for help. 

Founder and CEO - Alexander Krenn

----------


## Airicist

VIDAMETER -- The ultimate holistic device for health, fitness and life-saving 

 Published on May 6, 2014




> VIDAMETER shapes the relation of health, vitality & security with a lasting effect. This device shows your well-being at every moment.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Vidameter holistic smartband tracks user well-being"

by Chris Wood
May 12, 2014

----------

